# 1966 Lemans vinyl top questions



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am getting ready to paint my 66 Lemans next month and have a few questions. The car was originally a vinyl top car and the top had been removed some time in its life.

1) How long after BC/CC do you put on the new top? I know that you are suppose to left the solvent in the B/C evaporate out

2) Since the top was removed before I bought it I do not know what all parts you need to go with it. There are screw hole around the sail panel where the trim goes and I assume that they are connected with specific type clips. Are there any fasteners that attach the top around the window channel or are they glued in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I didn't paint the area under my vinyl top, I left it in primer and then applied the 3m glue to hold the top in place, here are the trim parts you'll need for the top.

Click on the image to visit the website;


----------

